# STAR TREK BEYOND arrives on Blu-ray/DVD/On Demand November 1st and Digital HD October 4th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> FROM DIRECTOR JUSTIN LIN AND PRODUCER J.J. ABRAMS COMES ONE OF THE BEST-REVIEWED ACTION MOVIES OF THE YEAR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

and to top it off with some teases. We have a behind the scenes makeup test for fan favorite character Jalah


----------

